# yerba mate?



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone know anything about yerba mate? I read that it acts as an mao inhibitor. Is that true?

I bought this energy drink from the store. It was surprisingly good, even though the caffeine content was low. Afterward, I looked at the can and saw yerba mate listed, and I'm wondering if that was the key ingredient. I read that it's sometimes used as an alternative to caffeine, since it has less of the negative side effects. 

I'm a little confused and also wondering if it is safe to consume in conjunction with SSRI's. I will ask my psychiatrist but thought I would post here as well.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a alternative to coffee because the effects of the caffeine aren't noticed as much. It is known to actually have a relaxing effect.. similar to theanine in green tea. It combats the caffeine effects. What i've seen is that it's very good for fat loss as it has a component in it similar to ephedrine and caffeine but much more potent. 

I would drink it with caution if your on ssri's.


----------



## dsmith00 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey, 
sounds like you took the superman energy drink....that's the only one ive seen with yerba mate. I used to work at a gnc and let me tell you that yerba mate is not that great of a product. its used as an appetite suppressant but really doesnt work to well.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Passion Flower acts as an MAOI inhibitor.


----------

